# Is this possible? Making Patches on Embroidery Machine



## PromoPlus (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm need to make some patches? Will this work? I'm running out my logo on burlap and then putting it on a Straw Cowboy Hat. Could a simple heat gun work to stick on or would some crazy fabric glue work better, if so what kind any suggestions? In the past I used powdered glue, this stuff worked great!! But I can't seem to find it anywhere. Please Help!!

Thanks
PromoPlus


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes,you can make patches on a Embroidery machine. Good luck .... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can also buy the blank patch and then sew on it.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Or, better yet, use a double adhesive sheet. Your patches will be "iron-on" patches.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Try Discovery Lanser for the pre made blank patches and possibly the powdered glue.

Brad


----------

